# blue laxol bottle (verry unusual i think)



## iamcheese (Oct 20, 2007)

i was digging through my dads small bottle collection and something about his blue laxol bottle caught my eye 

 tell me if you notice what caught my eye or maybe how much it would sell for ( just curious)

 sorry for kinda bad pic quality and the dirtyness of he bottle, but this is best pic showing the unusal part 

 it is still full and i have not seen anyothers like it


----------



## amblypygi (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it the apparently green "core"?? That is strange, but my guess would be that it is being caused by something yellow that is coating the inner surface (yellow + blue = green), and thus I doubt it will have an effect on value. Looks really cool though!

 Sean


----------



## amblypygi (Oct 20, 2007)

Ahh, I just noticed that you said it was full; I guess maybe Laxol was yeller...[]


----------



## amblypygi (Oct 20, 2007)

Or maybe I'm just missing the unusual bit? I would guess that one is worth $30-40 assuming that it's undamaged. Given that there's no label I'd just dump the contents and clean it up.

 Sean


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2007)

I think  it may just be the 3 sided curve thing those have. If you haven't seen one that would be unusual. 
 There are a couple different mold I think but in general $10-30, depends on the day and condition. People want real clean cobalt. 
 I agree with emptying it. If it was dug it might just be sluge water anyway.


----------



## iamcheese (Oct 20, 2007)

im actualy afraid of opening it lol, never know what kind of bacteria could be inthere and it seems to have most of a cork, like the top of it was broken off or something so i dunno about the sludge water


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2007)

I have one of these in mint condition, it is a true cobalt color. Tried to find it to post a pic but was unable to at the time. Will do so later when I can locate where I put it ! It is a very attractive bottle in a clean state. Worth taking the time to clean it up, L C


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't be affraid but do it in the open air and transfer it to a soda bottle with a cap. Then get rid of it by finding out when your hazardous waste day is or perhaps the fire dept can help you. We only had one day a year but they just added next Saturday.
 If it looks and smells like nothing it may still be toxic to plants, animals and the water supply so try hard to dispose of it properly.


----------

